# 2110 hyd issue



## csipes (Jun 4, 2011)

well i am not up to speed on tractors or computers !!! i have 1984 2110 ford with 4 cyl diesel hydraulics works on and off tractor can sit a day or 2 start up hyd will work fine sometimes other times wont work work hyds for 2 or three hours works ok when you stop , the hyds may or may not work after a short break if the hyds dont work wait a little bit will start workin changed fluid & filter no screen on right side of transmission no change does hyds have a pressure regulator valve somewhere


----------



## BelarusBulldog (Feb 19, 2011)

csipes said:


> well i am not up to speed on tractors or computers !!! i have 1984 2110 ford with 4 cyl diesel hydraulics works on and off tractor can sit a day or 2 start up hyd will work fine sometimes other times wont work work hyds for 2 or three hours works ok when you stop , the hyds may or may not work after a short break if the hyds dont work wait a little bit will start workin changed fluid & filter no screen on right side of transmission no change does hyds have a pressure regulator valve somewhere


When your hydraulics are working, do you have good pressure in the system? Not too likely that it's your pump, but does sound like a sticking bypass valve. Bye


----------



## csipes (Jun 4, 2011)

Thanks Belarus Bulldog a sticking valve sounds cheaper than a pump , i will check pressure maybe someone knows where the bypass valve would be Seems like it would be around bottom of pump[ or under the seat area


----------



## ChiefEngineer (Jul 22, 2011)

Proper fluid and fluid viscosity can make a difference.

http://lubricants.petro-canada.ca/resource/download.aspx?type=TechData&iproduct=160&language=en


----------

